# Cutting in then Roll or Roll then cut in?



## Doc Sheldon (Nov 23, 2014)

I've always heard to cut in first. I don't know if that's right or not, though, as it still seems to leave a band... just not as wide.


----------



## JMDPainting (Sep 7, 2009)

Cut, then roll. The problem today is most painters just cut in and roll from the top of the wall to the bottom and call it good. After you roll the wall get on a step ladder and run the roller across the top of the wall, as close as you can get to the ceiling the entire length of the wall. This will just about remove any difference in the look by covering 95% of the cut in.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

JMD, that's a great response & that's how I do it also.

I will say that today's paint formulas are fairly forgiving and level out nicely so you don't have to worry too much about "hat banding" or lap marks IF YOU USE A HIGH QUALITY PAINT, so that allows for using either method.


----------



## kennykenny (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks to all. What are opinions on what nap to get for rollers for interior painting on drywall?


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

1/2 inch.

I know lots of sources say 3/8 or even less, but those naps just don't hold enough paint.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Sep 26, 2014)

Ditto to what Gymshu said. 1/2" is all I use these days. Otherwise you're going back to your paint tray far too often.


----------



## Jmayspaint (May 4, 2013)

Cut first and roll tight is pretty standard. If its a two coat application, I will often roll one coat, cut in twice then roll the final coat. Doing it this way can reduce the amount of overlap between cut and roll, and make your first cut in a little easier. That overlap is one factor that can cause hat banding. Though as Gym said, that's not as much of an issue with modern paints as it used to be. 

I like 1/2 naps for ceilings and flat wall paint, and 3/8 for wall paints with any sheen. You do have to dip a 3/8 roller more often to get a good thick coat on.


----------



## Doc Sheldon (Nov 23, 2014)

My wife has recently gotten on a kick of painting "accent walls" of a different color in nearly every freakin' room of our 2600 sq.ft. house! Since we have heavily textured walls, taping just doesn't cut it, so 2/3 of my painting time is with a brush. 

Definitely taught me the value of spending the extra $ to buy high quality brushes... cutting in free-hand is an art... also a PITA~


----------



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

Jmayspaint said:


> Cut first and roll tight is pretty standard. If its a two coat application, I will often roll one coat, cut in twice then roll the final coat. Doing it this way can reduce the amount of overlap between cut and roll, and make your first cut in a little easier. That overlap is one factor that can cause hat banding. Though as Gym said, that's not as much of an issue with modern paints as it used to be.
> 
> I like 1/2 naps for ceilings and flat wall paint, and 3/8 for wall paints with any sheen. You do have to dip a 3/8 roller more often to get a good thick coat on.


 That's the way I like to do it, only with a 1/2" nap.


----------



## Davejss (May 14, 2012)

I've always cut-in first. But, the most important thing is to paint wet on wet. Which ever order you choose just don't let the first step dry. 
I usually cut a brush width, so about 2-1/2". Then when I roll I overlap that as much as possible, so my roller gets as close to the ceiling as possible. I'd say about 3/4".


----------



## kennykenny (Sep 23, 2007)

Now that you all have educated me on the the size of paint rollers to use, what material is the recommended one to use for the roller?


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

paint?


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Davejss said:


> I've always cut-in first. But, the most important thing is to paint wet on wet. Which ever order you choose just don't let the first step dry.
> I usually cut a brush width, so about 2-1/2". Then when I roll I overlap that as much as possible, so my roller gets as close to the ceiling as possible. I'd say about 3/4".


This is hard if not almost impossible to do with some of the newer paints. Aura comes to mind for example.


----------



## ront02769 (Nov 28, 2008)

Actually The instructions that come with Aura specify that you have to let the band dry first....else the roller will pull partially dry paint up and make a mess. But it DOES have great depth of color! Ron


----------



## kennykenny (Sep 23, 2007)

kennykenny said:


> Now that you all have educated me on the the size of paint rollers to use, what material is the recommended one to use for the roller?


What is the recommended roller cover material? Lambswool etc?


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Most pros use microfiber roller covers these days. I also use polyester blended covers from Purdy or Wooster.


----------



## kennykenny (Sep 23, 2007)

Has anyone tried this roller cover? Opinion? 

http://www.lowes.com/pd_551753-2167...RL=?Ntt=roller+covers&facetInfo=#BVRRWidgetID


----------



## Jmayspaint (May 4, 2013)

kennykenny said:


> Has anyone tried this roller cover? Opinion?
> 
> http://www.lowes.com/pd_551753-2167-14F861100_0__?productId=50114839&Ntt=roller+covers&pl=1&currentURL=%3FNtt%3Droller%2Bcovers&facetInfo=#BVRRWidgetID



They tend to shed fibers. Ok for ceilings or primer, but I wouldn't use them for smooth wall finishes myself. Check out Purdy White Doves if you want a woven nap. They are generally considered the best woven naps that Purdy makes.


----------



## funfool (Oct 5, 2012)

Thanks for this thread, I found it very useful.
I have wondered which to do first, cut or roll. I have asked and never got a good answer.
So I always roll first for the simple reason, if I cut first, I end up with a nice big 2 1/2" line all the way around. 
Brush work takes longer, if I roll first, I save time. I can roll much closer then the 2 1/2" 
Now I understand with the older paints, would get the band look. This is something have not noticed.
Am now retired, but when working as a remodel carpenter I have asked many people this question.
Or they would ask me why I rolled first instead of cutting in first.
I never did get a good answer, most just kinda shrugged and shook their head as they walked off.
I love this forum


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

The last coat you put on, you should cut first, roll second. Earlier coats, it doesn't matter much. If you're putting on 3 coats, you can roll 2 coats, cut 3 coats, and roll 1 coat if you want to. Rolling first does have the advantage of showing you how close you can get with the roller, and thus how far you have to cut in.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

Purdy White Dove is a good standard woven cover, and pretty much any good quality microfiber is good.

Sometimes 1/2" nap puts too much texture on the wall. Also, I've found that a 3/8" nap holds enough paint to put an 8 or even 9 foot column on the wall, which is all you need. More paint than that and it's actually a bad thing. Having said that, most people skimp on the paint loading, so I'm going to have a fully loaded roller. I couldn't normally save time using a 1/2" nap though because I can't get 2 full columns out of it anyway. Maybe if I were putting it on a bit thinner, I could get 2 columns out a 1/2" nap.


----------

